
The 15 C++11 features you must really use in your C++ projects - cppdesign
http://cppdepend.com/blog/?p=319
======
sf7sf77sf7sf7
Since the article mentions Herb, let's see what he has to say.

[https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Herb-Sutter-C-
Que...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Herb-Sutter-C-Questions-
and-Answers)

